# Boss GT-1000 (NAMM)



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow.
Again, wow.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

As much as I hated multifx when I was a teen, I wouldn't mind plying one. I think they are coming from a long way.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> As much as I hated multifx when I was a teen, I wouldn't mind plying one. I think they are coming from a long way.


But I have too much invested in my pedalboard(s)!

I saw that they are “incorporating “ the DD,RV & MD-500 range in it, I wonder if it has all patches or just some.

So is it going to be cheaper than the Helix LT? (Or all 3 500 pedals?)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Good question, but those (DD, RV and MD) are really nice, I hope they use their algorithms.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

it looks slick, departure from the standard BOss


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> But I have too much invested in my pedalboard(s)!
> 
> I saw that they are “incorporating “ the DD,RV & MD-500 range in it, I wonder if it has all patches or just some.
> 
> ...


Thats when you sell the pedals if you like the multi


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> Thats when you sell the pedals if you like the multi


That's what I did. Sold my whole pedalboard when I got the Helix. Ended-up being much cheaper!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Boss GT-1000 Multi-Effects Guitar Pedal

$1300 CAD


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Boss GT-1000 Multi-Effects Guitar Pedal
> 
> $1300 CAD


Ouch!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Ouch!


If the effects in it are good quality then that's really not a bad price point. It's $700 less than a helix and well lets face it.... Us pedal nerds spend a lotta dough on pedals, I could sell two fuzz pedals and a delay and generate that kinda cash.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> If the effects in it are good quality then that's really not a bad price point. It's $700 less than a helix and well lets face it.... Us pedal nerds spend a lotta dough on pedals, I could sell two fuzz pedals and a delay and generate that kinda cash.


Agreed. $1,300 is peanuts is it sounds good. I gladly paid $1,999+tax for my Helix and saved money compared to the rest of my rig. Between amp and pedalboard, I was easily carting around $4,000 worth of gear, so yeah...the numbers are really easy to justify when you break it down.

This is pretty much the exact same price as the Helix LT and seems to have a similar set of features (although it has Bluetooth, which can be very exciting!). If the sounds are any good at all, with its list of features, $1,300 is actually a really solid deal. It all depends on what it sounds like.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Ouch!


Price out 3 strymons.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm not long clear of my 3rd effects processor, a GT100. Don't think I'll head back to them again.

I'm not the most patient person when it comes to those


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd like to try one just to see how it stacks up against my pedal board. I have a GT10 but I'm not a fan of how it takes away from the feel of just plugging straight in or with a couple of pedals. These days it's just used with a set of headphones.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Boss GT-1000 Multi-Effects Guitar Pedal
> 
> $1300 CAD


With the dollar sitting at $0.80 you should be able to get it for a little less and maybe even get a discount from GC and MF.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> With the dollar sitting at $0.80 you should be able to get it for a little less and maybe even get a discount from GC and MF.


Its going to be the same price everywhere unless someone has a sale. Buy at your favourite boss dealer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Its going to be the same price everywhere unless someone has a sale. Buy at your favourite boss dealer.


No, it will be cheaper to buy in some places than others because they give an extra discount. Some people don't know about this and you are one of them which is too bad because posts like yours cost people money.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> No, it will be cheaper to buy in some places than others because they give an extra discount. Some people don't know about this and you are one of them which is too bad because posts like yours cost people money.


are you serious? I'd love to hear more about this


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> No, it will be cheaper to buy in some places than others because they give an extra discount. Some people don't know about this and you are one of them which is too bad because posts like yours cost people money.


An extra discount is called a sale.

Also if I want a discount, new hampshire is the place to be.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Everything sounds good. What will get you to keep a piece of gear is how easily you interact with it. I think that’s what people are missing in this equation. Something this deep and tweakable can sound bad too; how much time are you willing to learn how to use it. 
I’m irreversibly down the multi-effect rabbit hole. It’s a bit of work but once you’ve been there it’s hard to go back. 

This thing looks pretty incredible. I like Boss modeling.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

If you don't need the amps, Line 6 has put out the HX FX that is going for $779 CDN and can run ANY 9 effects at once AND has an IR loader if you have some pre-amp pedals in front of it. Along with the regular Helix fx, they're adding all of the effects from the 'floor' pedals, so in all there's probably well over 100 diff't effects. That's a damn good deal considering it's only about $170 more than a TimeLine.

Line 6 - HX Effects Multi Effects Unit


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Boss - GT-1000 Guitar Effects Processor

$1299.99


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

davetcan said:


>


You know, I love the concept, but just by this video I'm not so sure. When he was backing off on the volume pedal, there was a distinct pause or blip in the sound at a certain point. Now I'm not a Volume pedal user, so I don't know if that may be a common thing with volume pedal. I'm pretty sure the Duncan I have and have used in the past doesn't do that. Otherwise, some of it sounds pretty fantastic. Boss looks like they're stepping up in this portion of the market pretty good.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> I think they are coming from a long way.


All the way from Japan!!


----------

